# motorleégés



## KennyHun

Sziasztok,

Mint az ilyen dolgokban nem túl jártas ember, azzal a kérdéssel járulok elétek, hogy egy villanymotor esetén túlhevülésről beszélünk? Angol/francia megfelelőt keresek, nem túl nagy sikerrel, de amennyiben ez valóban szinonimája lenne a túlmelegedésnek (ha jól értem, arról van szó, hogy a csapágyak nem gördülnek megfelelően, és a túlzott súrlódás miatt túlmelegszik az egész), akkor könnyű a megoldás (surchauffe/overheating).

A burnoutra is gondoltam, mert itt egy kritikusabb hibáról van szó (rögtön tönkremegy), de nem vagyok benne biztos, és egyelőre nem találtam ezt megerősítő dokumentumot.

Előre is köszi az inputot.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia KennyHun!

Én sem vagyok nagy szakértő, de úgy gondolom, hogy lehet, hogy fontos, hogy éppen milyen (eszközhöz való) villanymotorról van szó, meg hogy hogy szerepel az adott mondatban/kifejezésben, mert a túlhevülés is használhatónak tűnik _általánosságban_, de szerintem általában a leégett is használható elektromos motorra (bár ez általában pl. a tekercselésére v. a forgó részre vonatkozik). 
(Ez a link elég rövid, általános, lehet, hogy jó valamire.)

Franciául jó a surchauffe, de megint attól függ, hogy milyen a mondatod. (Pl. L'air doit pouvoir circuler librement et complètement à travers les ouvertures du cache métallique arrière, sinon le moteur va surchauffer et finir par tomber en panne.)

Az angolban szerintem az overheat lehet megoldás, de itt is az a gond, mint a franciában, hogy ez túlmelegedést jelent és nem föltétlen a motor teljes leállását emiatt. (A fenti francia idézet angolul: The openings in the rear metal guard need to have full and free air movement; otherwise, the motor will overheat and eventually fail.) (Forrás itt.)


----------



## franknagy

A túlhevült motor esetleg javítható. A leégett motornak kampec.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi franknagy, így már világosabb, hogy magyarul sem felcserélhető fogalmakról van szó, csak szóba jöhetőkről attól függően, hogy valójában mit akarunk kifejezni.


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> A túlhevült motor esetleg javítható. A leégett motornak kampec.


Nem vagyok szakember a témában, de egyetértek.  Talán így is illusztálható a különbség:_ a motor leégését annak túlhevülése okozta. _


----------

